# Tv-Karte geplant



## kress (12. August 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich würde gerne meinen Fernseher ersetzen, der mir etwas Platz raubt.
Gedacht hatte ich da an eine Tv-Karte.
Leider kenn ich mich auch da nicht aus.
Der Preis sollte human sein, denke, dass man da etwas für 50-100€ bekommen kann.
Ich bekomm das Signal von nem Satellit, also empfang auch viele Programme.
Diese Kabel hier: Imageshack - satpy0.png kommt also an die Tv-Karte.
Mir ists wichtig, dass es funktioniert und keine Probleme macht, man ließt ja bei vielen Bewertungen (z.B. bei Alternate) schlechtes.
Qualität sollte auch gut sein.

Empfange ich damit alle Sender und kann diese auch anschauen? Oder nur die öffentlichen wie ARD,ZDF...?
Letzteres wäre für mich uninteressant.

Mainboard stellt jeden anschluss parat, also ists egal, ob pci, pcie oder pcie x1.
Nutze Win 7 Prof. 64bit als OS.

Schonmal danke im Vorraus.

Kress


----------



## Psytis (12. August 2010)

Ich hatte die TerraTec Cinergy S2 CI, DVB-S2, PCI (10544) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich steckt zur zeit im Rechner von meinem Vater.
lief und läuft ohne Probleme. empfangen kannst alles. für verschlüsselte Sender brauchst du zusätzlich zur Karte noch so einen Rahmen zum einschieben, keine Ahnung wo man den bekommt oder ob der bei der Karte dabei wäre.


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

Verschlüsselte Sender: Wenn damit Sky o.ä. gemeint ist, diese Programme nutze ich nicht.
Mir gehts halt um die Hauptsender wie pro7,sat1,rtl,rtl 2 und wie sie alle heißen.
Ich frage mich, warum es so wechselhafte Bewertungen gibt.
Die einen haben keine Probleme, die anderen sagen, dass es totaler Schrott ist und gar nichts geht. 
Wie kommt das?


----------



## Psytis (12. August 2010)

ich schätz mal treiberprobleme, die schlechten bewertungen bei der karte sind doch schon von 2008/09. dass es beim Umschalten etwas dauert bis das bild wieder da ist, hatte ich auch, aber ich empfand das nicht unbedingt als so störend.

empfang: also pro7, sat1 und das alles bekommst du rein

es ist auch das Fach für eine Karte dabei (falls du mal sky bestellst) nur halt fehlt da so ein Rahmen wo die karte reinkommt, wo man den bekommt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

Was ist das denn für ein Stromanschluss an der Karte?


----------



## Psytis (12. August 2010)

normaler IDE stecker
hier http://www.terratec.net/de/produkte/Cinergy_S2_PCI_HD_CI_1891.html siehst nochmal genauer was da dabei ist.
wenn du absolut nicht vor hast dir ne Sky karte oder sowas zu holen dann kanst auch die etwas billiger version nehmen ohne dem CI modul
http://geizhals.at/a284902.html
sehe da aber gerade dass es anscheinend win7 treiberprobleme gibt, ich hatte die unter XP pro laufen


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

Ja, die Karte sieht nicht schlecht aus und kommt mal bei mir auf die Liste.

Bitte aber noch um weitere Vorschläge.


----------



## Caliban (12. August 2010)

Kann dir diese hier empfehlen. Hauppauge WinTV Nova-HD-S2, PCI (229) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hab sie selber unter WIN 7 x64 am laufen, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Psytis (12. August 2010)

in der einen Bewertung hat einer die erwähnt (meinte die terratec is ********, und die wäre besser gewesen) Technisat SkyStar HD2 PCI (4102/3733) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich aber da meint wieder einer die sei mist und terratec sein besser.
kann dir da jetzt auch nur sagen, die terratec lief bei mir ohne Probleme und ich würde sie auch wieder kaufen.


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

Ja, die sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.
Wo ist denn da der Unterschied zwischen den Karten? Kann die eine mehr als die andere?
Mir ist es halt total wichtig, dass die Karte mir das System nicht lahm legt, da hab ich nicht so Lust drauf.^^

@Caliban: Wie siehts denn mit der Prozessor-last aus wenn du schaust?
Ich denke, dass ich beim schauen auch nebenbei Spielen will und das ohne großen Leistungsverlust.
Hab zwar nen Phenom II x4 955, aber man muss ja nix verschwenden an Leistung.


----------



## Psytis (12. August 2010)

ich konnte mit der terratec auf einem TFT im Vollbild TV schaun und am anderen TFT ohne probleme WoW zocken^^ (hab so manchen bosspull verpasst, weil ich grad tv gekuckt hab)

aja, mit einem C2D 6850 und ner radeon 2600 pro


----------



## Caliban (12. August 2010)

Die Last bewegt sich zwischen 1-5%, also doch recht wenig.


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

Jo, hab ja jetzt auch 2 Bildschirme, nen 22"er zum zocken und den 19"er für nebenbei Fernsehn, dann halt abends der 22"er zum Fernsehn nehmen.
Denke das WoW nicht sehr viel an der Leistung zieht, bei mir grad mal 2 Kerne auf 20-50%.
Wie siehts mit Bildqualität, Umschaltzeiten etc aus?.


----------



## Solaris1000 (12. August 2010)

Hallo,

habe die Karte selber. Funktioniert ohne Probleme mit Win 7 HP 64 Bit.

Die schlechten Bewertungen kommen wohl eher von der Software von Terratec.

Die ist nämlich echt grausam.

Benutze die Karte mit  Windows Media Center, DVB Viewer und 
Myth TV bzw. Linux VCR.

Läuft bei allen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Dragonix (12. August 2010)

Last ist beim anschauen von normalem TV etwa so hoch wie beim gucken einer DVD (je nach Qualität des Treibers etwas höher ) und nur abhängig vom verwendeten Codec.
Beim reinen Aufnehmen geht die CPU Last gegen 0 (sofern du dir nichts anziegen lässt), da wird der Stream einfach auf die Platte geschrieben.
Sky am PC geht nur umständlich, für die neuen Karten (NDS) gibts kein (halbwegs offizielles) CICAM (da kommt die Karte rein), und alte Karten bekommst du nur noch bei Ausnahmefällen (was auch immer das heißt).
Ich hab sowohl mit meiner TechniSat SkyStar HD (bzw TechnoTrend S2-3200) als auch mit meiner TeVii S470 keine Probleme (beides DVB-S2 Karten).

Die Karten können alle gleich viel (Ausnahme: DVB-S karten können kein DVB-S2!). Es geschieht alles in Software, d.h. es ist mehr Softwareabhängig als Hardwareabhängig. Da DVB-S(2), wie der Name sagt, digital ist, gibts auch keinen Unterschied bei der Bildqualität.


----------



## Caliban (12. August 2010)

Umschaltzeiten sind meiner meinung nach recht kurz, ca. 1 bis max. 2 sekunden. Bildqualität ist recht gut. Schaue auf einem 24" Full HD Monitor und es sieht auch da noch gut aus. Ich nehme aber nicht die originale Software sondern das Windows Media Center.


----------



## Psytis (12. August 2010)

Bildqualität war super (hab nur nen normalen röhren TV als Vergelich^^)
beim Umschalten hast schon kurze wartezeiten, aber das hast ja bei fast allen digital receivern (zumindest bei denen die ich kenne) war kein grosser unterschied


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

ja gut, so zappen werde ich nicht, sondern halt ein Programm schauen, aber ich möcht auch nicht, dass das 5-10sec dauert.

Bei der Software muss ich mal schauen, da gibts ja vieles und zu Not auch noch von Windows.^^
Wenn ich aufnehme, dann werd ichs wohl auf eine externe eSata Platte werfen.
In welchem Format werden die denn gespeichert? Nich das es wie bei Fraps ist und ein paar sekunden schon 1-2gb haben.


----------



## Arkogei (12. August 2010)

Also ich hab die KNC ONE TV-Star DVB-S, PCI (12154) lagernd Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland. Die Karte braucht keinen extra Stromanschluss, Treiber gibts auch für Win7. Schauen tu ich mir dem Windows Media Center. Aufgezeichnet wird im .wtv Format (kann man aber auch irgendwie umstellen). Ein 2:25:16 Film hat 4,84GB (mit Werbung).


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

Arkogei schrieb:


> Also ich hab die KNC ONE TV-Star DVB-S, PCI (12154) lagernd Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland. Die Karte braucht keinen extra Stromanschluss, Treiber gibts auch für Win7. Schauen tu ich mir dem Windows Media Center. Aufgezeichnet wird im .wtv Format (kann man aber auch irgendwie umstellen). Ein 2:25:16 Film hat 4,84GB (mit Werbung).



Deine Karte wäre natürlich super, weil sie recht günstig ist
Programme werden auch alle empfangen?
Das nichtvorhandensein des Stromanschluss würde mir das Kabel ersparen.

Kann mir jemanden mal unterschiede zwischen den Karten zeigen?
Und worauf es ankommt.


----------



## Psytis (12. August 2010)

die KNC ONE TV-Star DVB-S, PCI (12154) lagernd Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland hat kein DVB-S2 und keine Fernbedienung

was ist DVB-S2
http://www.comptech-info.de/compone...ik-infos/150-dvb-s2-was-ist-das?directory=105


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

Was bedeutet das für mich?
Aus dem Wiki-Artikel werde ich nicht so ganz schlau.^^


----------



## Psytis (12. August 2010)

"DVB-S2 ist eine digitale SAT Übertragungsnorm, die 2005 verabschiedet wurde. Über DVB-S2 ist es möglich mehr Programme in besserer Qualität als über DVB-S zu übertragen. DVB-S2 bietet dafür unter anderem mehr Bandbreite als das bisherige DVB-S. Auch die Fehlerkorrektur wurde verbessert. Alles in allem wurde durch DVB-S2 eine Bandbreitensteigerung gegenüber DVB-S von etwa 30 % erzielt."


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

A ok, danke dafür.


----------



## Arkogei (12. August 2010)

Also wenn man für den "PC Fernseher" überhaupt eine Fernbedienung braucht, dann kann man sich ja eine dazukaufen (da kann man die meisten für das Media Center verwenden). Und DVB-S2 bringt soweit ich weiß nicht mehr viel, da die privaten ja jetzt irgendwas anderes verwenden, wo man eine Steckarte (HD+ oder so) in den Receiver reinschieben muss um HDTV zu sehen und im 2. Jahr kostet das dann auch noch UND für den PC gibt es meines Wissens nach keine TV Karten mit HD+ Steckplatz.


----------



## Dragonix (12. August 2010)

Naja. Es gibt auch noch andere Sender die in DVB-S2 setzen: Das Erste HD, ZDF HD, Arte HD, Anixe HD. Liste: Astra 1H / Astra 1KR / Astra 1L / Astra 1M (19.2E) - Frequenzen - KingOfSat


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

Ja, das sind ja die öffentlichen Sender, da muss man ja nichts zahlen für Hd-Tv oder?
Aber HD ist mir persönlich nicht ganz so wichtig, da ich kein Gerät mit HD Auflösung besitze und mir mMn auch "normales" Bild reicht.


----------



## Arkogei (12. August 2010)

Die Sender schau ich ziemlich selten (meistens tu ich eh nur aufnehmen). Da muss kress entscheiden, ob ihm Das Erste HD, ZDF HD, Arte HD, Anixe HD wichtig sind.
Die öffentlichen sind soweit ich weiß kostenlos (obwohl es die GEZ ja auch gibt).

Hier mal die Feature Liste von der TV Star DVB-S:                            


Empfang von unverschlüsseltem TV und Radio im DVB-S-Standard
Darstellung von SDTV und HDTV im MPEG-2-Standard
Aufzeichnung und Wiedergabe von TV- und Radioprogrammen
Empfang von Datendiensten (Internet via Satellit)
Zeitversetzte Wiedergabe (Timeshift)
EPG via Satellit (Elektronische Programmzeitschrift vom TV-Signal)
Teletext


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

Naja, ard und zdf wohl wirklich weniger, vielleicht Nachrichten und Sportschau und eben Fußball, falls was ordentliches läuft, aber sonst eher andere Sender wie pro 7, kabel 1 usw.


----------



## Psytis (13. August 2010)

wenn die karte gebraucht sein darf, kuck mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/112686-tv-karte-terratec-cinergy-s2-pci-hd.html


----------



## kress (13. August 2010)

Nice, dass du mich drauf hinweißt, ist ein super Angebot für 50€. 
Ich denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## pixelflair (13. August 2010)

also bei 64bit win7 kommt eigentlich nur eine in frage ;D 

die teviii s464 für pci
oder doe s470 für pcie 

funzt auch da einwandfrei mit windows media center usw.


----------



## veteran (5. September 2010)

Hallo,
also ich habe selber die TV Karte von Hauppauge Win TV Nova HD S2 verbaut und betreibe sie mit DVB Viewer Software die Software kann man für 15 Euro erwerben und sie ist einfach nur Top.
Und mit der Karte kannst du auch wie schon in der Bezeichnung beschrieben auch HD Programme empfangen.


----------

